# Solved: BSOD in windows 8



## Roberto123 (Oct 27, 2012)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8, 64 bit
Processor: AMD FX(tm)-8150 Eight-Core Processor, AMD64 Family 21 Model 1 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 16328 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 121751 MB, Free - 43884 MB; D: Total - 2861458 MB, Free - 2804992 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., Crosshair V Formula
Antivirus: Panda Endpoint Protection, Updated and Enabled

BSOD with serveral errors,
memory management, system service exception ...


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

d/load this program

put the dumps into it and post the results

http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html

the min recommended ram for win8 64x is 4g


----------



## Roberto123 (Oct 27, 2012)

Dump FileCrash TimeBug Check StringBug Check CodeParameter 1Parameter 2Parameter 3Parameter 4Caused By DriverCaused By AddressFile DescriptionProduct NameCompanyFile VersionProcessorCrash AddressStack Address 1Stack Address 2Stack Address 3Computer NameFull PathProcessors CountMajor VersionMinor VersionDump File Size111312-8439-01.dmp13/11/2012 15:41:39MEMORY_MANAGEMENT0x0000001a00000000`00041793fffff680`782e3fd800000000`000001fc00000000`000001fbntoskrnl.exentoskrnl.exe+7ad40 x64ntoskrnl.exe+7ad40 C:\Windows\MiniDump\111312-8439-01.dmp8159200280 616111312-17877-01.dmp13/11/2012 15:32:00SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION0x0000003b00000000`c0000005fffff960`002aef11fffff880`3144cf8000000000`00000000win32k.syswin32k.sys+123f11 x64ntoskrnl.exe+7ad40 C:\Windows\MiniDump\111312-17877-01.dmp8159200280 616111312-10514-01.dmp13/11/2012 11:30:48PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA0x00000050fffffa80`1707a40000000000`00000000fffff960`0023c20100000000`00000002ntoskrnl.exentoskrnl.exe+7ad40 x64ntoskrnl.exe+7ad40 C:\Windows\MiniDump\111312-10514-01.dmp8159200280 816111212-19250-01.dmp12/11/2012 20:50:28KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED0x0000001effffffff`c0000005fffff960`0010b5a700000000`00000000ffffffff`ffffffffwin32k.syswin32k.sys+6f5a7 x64ntoskrnl.exe+7b040 C:\Windows\MiniDump\111212-19250-01.dmp8159200280 672


----------



## Roberto123 (Oct 27, 2012)

==================================================
Dump File : 111312-8439-01.dmp
Crash Time : 13/11/2012 15:41:39
Bug Check String : MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
Bug Check Code : 0x0000001a
Parameter 1 : 00000000`00041793
Parameter 2 : fffff680`782e3fd8
Parameter 3 : 00000000`000001fc
Parameter 4 : 00000000`000001fb
Caused By Driver : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7ad40
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7ad40
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\111312-8439-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 9200
Dump File Size : 280 616
==================================================
==================================================
Dump File : 111312-17877-01.dmp
Crash Time : 13/11/2012 15:32:00
Bug Check String : SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
Bug Check Code : 0x0000003b
Parameter 1 : 00000000`c0000005
Parameter 2 : fffff960`002aef11
Parameter 3 : fffff880`3144cf80
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver : win32k.sys
Caused By Address : win32k.sys+123f11
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7ad40
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\111312-17877-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 9200
Dump File Size : 280 616
==================================================
==================================================
Dump File : 111312-10514-01.dmp
Crash Time : 13/11/2012 11:30:48
Bug Check String : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code : 0x00000050
Parameter 1 : fffffa80`1707a400
Parameter 2 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 3 : fffff960`0023c201
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7ad40
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7ad40
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\111312-10514-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 9200
Dump File Size : 280 816
==================================================
==================================================
Dump File : 111212-19250-01.dmp
Crash Time : 12/11/2012 20:50:28
Bug Check String : KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Bug Check Code : 0x0000001e
Parameter 1 : ffffffff`c0000005
Parameter 2 : fffff960`0010b5a7
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4 : ffffffff`ffffffff
Caused By Driver : win32k.sys
Caused By Address : win32k.sys+6f5a7
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7b040
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\111212-19250-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 9200
Dump File Size : 280 672
==================================================


----------



## Roberto123 (Oct 27, 2012)

another one

==================================================
Dump File : 111212-19250-01.dmp
Crash Time : 12/11/2012 20:50:28
Bug Check String : KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Bug Check Code : 0x0000001e
Parameter 1 : ffffffff`c0000005
Parameter 2 : fffff960`0010b5a7
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4 : ffffffff`ffffffff
Caused By Driver : win32k.sys
Caused By Address : win32k.sys+6f5a7
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7b040
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\111212-19250-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 9200
Dump File Size : 280 672
==================================================


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

ntoskrnl.exe

run memtest on the ram 1 stick at a time half a dozen passes

http://www.memtest.org/

run the hard drive manufacturers diagnostic on the the drive

which of the 6900 series video card do you have

what psu

make
model
wattage


----------



## Roberto123 (Oct 27, 2012)

I already ran memtest and it shows no errors,
how do i run hard drive diagnostics on the drive ?
sapphire hd radeon 6990

psu ?

i dont know this ...


----------



## Roberto123 (Oct 27, 2012)

is that tx850 ? my power unit ?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

that is possibly being caused by panda

have you got the latest version of panda installed 
is it W8 certified as earlier copies weren't and did cause some problems


Panda endpoint is a corporate antivirus/firewall so is this a company computer on a network.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

you don't need a a/virus installed

windows defender is the ms security essentials in win8

installing another will likely cause conflicts

d/load and run the h/drive makers diagnostic utility on the h/drive

http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287

download the iso

burn the iso to disk with imgburn

boot the computer from the disk

http://www.filehippo.com/download_imgburn/


----------



## Roberto123 (Oct 27, 2012)

it is a crucial ssd, i dont find it on the list :s


----------



## Roberto123 (Oct 27, 2012)

I did a crucial firmware update to 010G or something


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

do crucial have a diagnostic on their site,i know very little on ssd's


----------



## Roberto123 (Oct 27, 2012)

i did not find the diagnostics utility :s


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

http://www.crucial.com/kb/answer.aspx?qid=3652

http://www.memtest.org/


----------



## Roberto123 (Oct 27, 2012)

I already scanned with memtest at boot, no problems there ... .
and the diagnostics utility is for ram, it only says which ones are good for my system,
it doesnt diagnose drives ...


----------



## Roberto123 (Oct 27, 2012)

other crashes
==================================================
Dump File : 111312-17877-01.dmp
Crash Time : 13/11/2012 15:32:00
Bug Check String : SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
Bug Check Code : 0x0000003b
Parameter 1 : 00000000`c0000005
Parameter 2 : fffff960`002aef11
Parameter 3 : fffff880`3144cf80
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver : win32k.sys
Caused By Address : win32k.sys+123f11
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7ad40
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\111312-17877-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 9200
Dump File Size : 280 616
==================================================
==================================================
Dump File : 111312-10514-01.dmp
Crash Time : 13/11/2012 11:30:48
Bug Check String : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code : 0x00000050
Parameter 1 : fffffa80`1707a400
Parameter 2 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 3 : fffff960`0023c201
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7ad40
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7ad40
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\111312-10514-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 9200
Dump File Size : 280 816
==================================================
==================================================
Dump File : 111212-19250-01.dmp
Crash Time : 12/11/2012 20:50:28
Bug Check String : KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Bug Check Code : 0x0000001e
Parameter 1 : ffffffff`c0000005
Parameter 2 : fffff960`0010b5a7
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4 : ffffffff`ffffffff
Caused By Driver : win32k.sys
Caused By Address : win32k.sys+6f5a7
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7b040
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\111212-19250-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 9200
Dump File Size : 280 672
==================================================


----------



## Roberto123 (Oct 27, 2012)

here are, once again, all the dumps...

==================================================
Dump File : 111612-8096-01.dmp
Crash Time : 16/11/2012 11:02:57
Bug Check String : NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM
Bug Check Code : 0x00000024
Parameter 1 : 000000b5`0019060b
Parameter 2 : fffff880`3174f8f8
Parameter 3 : fffff880`3174f130
Parameter 4 : fffff880`016fc9aa
Caused By Driver : Ntfs.sys
Caused By Address : Ntfs.sys+e19aa
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7a740
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\111612-8096-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 9200
Dump File Size : 280 672
==================================================
==================================================
Dump File : 111512-8143-01.dmp
Crash Time : 15/11/2012 22:28:26
Bug Check String : MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
Bug Check Code : 0x0000001a
Parameter 1 : 00000000`00005001
Parameter 2 : fffff700`01080000
Parameter 3 : 00000000`000001ba
Parameter 4 : 000007fd`155c6005
Caused By Driver : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7a740
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7a740
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\111512-8143-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 9200
Dump File Size : 280 672
==================================================
==================================================
Dump File : 111512-8439-01.dmp
Crash Time : 15/11/2012 16:42:12
Bug Check String : KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Bug Check Code : 0x0000001e
Parameter 1 : ffffffff`c0000005
Parameter 2 : fffff960`000d303c
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4 : ffffffff`ffffffff
Caused By Driver : win32k.sys
Caused By Address : win32k.sys+9703c
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7a740
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\111512-8439-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 9200
Dump File Size : 280 728
==================================================
==================================================
Dump File : 111512-9172-01.dmp
Crash Time : 15/11/2012 11:51:13
Bug Check String : SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
Bug Check Code : 0x0000003b
Parameter 1 : 00000000`c0000005
Parameter 2 : fffff801`4c50fe04
Parameter 3 : fffff880`2d574ca0
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver : tm.sys
Caused By Address : tm.sys+2c81cca0
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7a740
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\111512-9172-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 9200
Dump File Size : 280 616
==================================================
==================================================
Dump File : 111412-8439-01.dmp
Crash Time : 14/11/2012 18:20:30
Bug Check String : MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
Bug Check Code : 0x0000001a
Parameter 1 : 00000000`00003470
Parameter 2 : fffff880`30c6f000
Parameter 3 : d93d9f89`6f9d5d5f
Parameter 4 : d93d9f89`6f9d595f
Caused By Driver : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7a740
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7a740
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\111412-8439-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 9200
Dump File Size : 280 616
==================================================
==================================================
Dump File : 111412-8642-01.dmp
Crash Time : 14/11/2012 11:11:31
Bug Check String : SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
Bug Check Code : 0x0000003b
Parameter 1 : 00000000`c0000005
Parameter 2 : fffff880`00d5820f
Parameter 3 : fffff880`2dddb840
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver : CI.dll
Caused By Address : CI.dll+2520f
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7a740
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\111412-8642-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 9200
Dump File Size : 280 672
==================================================
==================================================
Dump File : 111312-8439-01.dmp
Crash Time : 13/11/2012 15:41:39
Bug Check String : MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
Bug Check Code : 0x0000001a
Parameter 1 : 00000000`00041793
Parameter 2 : fffff680`782e3fd8
Parameter 3 : 00000000`000001fc
Parameter 4 : 00000000`000001fb
Caused By Driver : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7ad40
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7ad40
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\111312-8439-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 9200
Dump File Size : 280 616
==================================================
==================================================
Dump File : 111312-17877-01.dmp
Crash Time : 13/11/2012 15:32:00
Bug Check String : SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
Bug Check Code : 0x0000003b
Parameter 1 : 00000000`c0000005
Parameter 2 : fffff960`002aef11
Parameter 3 : fffff880`3144cf80
Parameter 4  : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver : win32k.sys
Caused By Address : win32k.sys+123f11
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7ad40
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\111312-17877-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 9200
Dump File Size : 280 616
==================================================
==================================================
Dump File : 111312-10514-01.dmp
Crash Time : 13/11/2012 11:30:48
Bug Check String : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code : 0x00000050
Parameter 1 : fffffa80`1707a400
Parameter 2 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 3 : fffff960`0023c201
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7ad40
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7ad40
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\111312-10514-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 9200
Dump File Size : 280 816
==================================================
==================================================
Dump File : 111212-19250-01.dmp
Crash Time : 12/11/2012 20:50:28
Bug Check String : KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Bug Check Code : 0x0000001e
Parameter 1 : ffffffff`c0000005
Parameter 2 : fffff960`0010b5a7
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4 : ffffffff`ffffffff
Caused By Driver : win32k.sys
Caused By Address : win32k.sys+6f5a7
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7b040
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\111212-19250-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 9200
Dump File Size : 280 672
==================================================


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

the latest one indicates the file system

run

chkdsk /f


----------



## Roberto123 (Oct 27, 2012)

i ran checkdisk / f and my computer restarted, windows 8 said then repairing and scanning your drive c:
and then it just restarted ...
i dont know if anything was fixed or not ...


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

all the bsod messages on earlier win versions refer to a hardware problem

this is the win8 error code list

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/ms681382(v=vs.85).aspx


----------



## Roberto123 (Oct 27, 2012)

now it seems, since i uploaded the minidumps to my local computershop, that they might have put into my pc some incompatibel memory ...

so i hope when they open monday or so, that they can help me, but it is still a mystery why they put it in the first place ?


----------



## Roberto123 (Oct 27, 2012)

everything is solved, had new ram from my computershop, free of charge, and now everything works perfectly :d


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

glad you have it sorted


----------

